# need advice on apartments to rent in dubai



## cemsaral (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am a single expat living in singapore and moving to dubai in july 2012. My office will be in DIFC. I was wondering if you can advise me your choices for an apartment with budget circa 180-200k with the highlights below

1. Pet friendly
2. Sea view, beach access welcome
3. Modern design and expat friendly
4. Have facilities, pool, gym etc
5. Carpark
6. Around 2000sqf with Maid's room
7. Not too far from office location
8. Easy access to malls, evening hangout places 
9. Quiet and safe

I am aware all above may not be possible to find in one location, I would very much appreciate your inputs and personal experience with the city


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like you should get an apartment in DIFC itself - that fulfillls most of your criteria (except for sea view / beach access).


----------



## Amiragroup (Apr 16, 2011)

HI, you can check apartments for rentals in dubizzle dot come
make sure you select dubai, and then you can select by your preferences,


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

you should check out the places right across the road from DIFC. The location would be called Shaikh Zayed Road. And they have a good view of the coast, courtesy no skyscrapers in satwa area.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Limestone House (part of Ritz Carleton) and basically in DIFC. Or consider Burj Khalifa itself... I live in the Khalifa and love it, has great sea views, and with your budget you could get a good sized 2 bedroom.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Limestone House (part of Ritz Carleton) and basically in DIFC. Or consider Burj Khalifa itself... I live in the Khalifa and love it, has great sea views, and with your budget you could get a good sized 2 bedroom.


I thought living in the Khalifa in one point, but I did not like the idea of being treated like a VIP all the time when getting back home


----------



## cemsaral (Apr 26, 2012)

*thanks*

thank you all for your valuable replies. Is there anyone you know of lived in the Dubai Marina area or SZR and may give me a feedback about the quality of living and the buildings. The other location I have heard is the apartments at the trunk of Palm Jumeirah, specifically the Tiara or any other projects you may recommend. thanks and regards


----------



## cemsaral (Apr 26, 2012)

*many thanks, I will check them out as well..*

many thanks i will check them out



QUOTE=Bigjimbo;772995]Tiara and Oceana are good choices, as is the Fairmont. When are you in Dubai, I may be able to help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

cemsaral said:


> thank you all for your valuable replies. Is there anyone you know of lived in the Dubai Marina area or SZR and may give me a feedback about the quality of living and the buildings. The other location I have heard is the apartments at the trunk of Palm Jumeirah, specifically the Tiara or any other projects you may recommend. thanks and regards


Considering your budget, I do not understand why you would want to live in Dubai Marina. You would need to wake up 30 to 50 minutes earlier only to commute to work and loose another 30 to 50 minutes getting back. 

If you can afford to live in DIFC or Downtown Dubai, why wouldn't you? There are many towers in Downtown Dubai incl. The Address. If beach view is requirement, you could live in a house in the Palm with beach access.



INFAMOUS said:


> Limestone House (part of Ritz Carleton) and basically in DIFC. Or consider Burj Khalifa itself... I live in the Khalifa and love it, has great sea views, and with your budget you could get a good sized 2 bedroom.


Could you elaborate on your experience in Khalifa? I am considering it myself. Who markets the units? There are literally zero Burj Khalifa flats for rent in dubizzle. How to rent the units there?



Canuck_Sens said:


> I thought living in the Khalifa in one point, but I did not like the idea of being treated like a VIP all the time when getting back home


By VIP treatment you mean zero privacy? I like being treated like a VIP, but I don't like when unfounded rumors circulate about who visited my apartment. Like when you invite someone who is just a friend to have a dinner and when she leaves after 2 hours, the whole building gives you this "Good job man" look, while you only had a dinner. Embarrassing!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Blue_Moon, I think you may find that Mr. Sens's proverbial tongue was in his proverbial cheek when he made that comment 


----------



## dubaidreams (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi folks,
I am planning to. Ove to Dubai and the office is located in Dubai Internet City and would like a 2 bedroom apartment near there,is this location good for a family with 2 kids?


----------



## deniz (Nov 11, 2009)

cemsaral said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am a single expat living in singapore and moving to dubai in july 2012. My office will be in DIFC. I was wondering if you can advise me your choices for an apartment with budget circa 180-200k with the highlights below
> 
> ...


I would recommend Burj Residences in the downtown area, assuming you are moving your furniture. While no beach access, it would be close to work, decent apartments with beautiful fountain views ithin your price range, close to malls and evening places, quite safe and decent with car park. If you are not moving your stuff Address Hotel's furnished apartments may also make sense. Good luck.


----------



## deniz (Nov 11, 2009)

deniz said:


> I would recommend Burj Residences in the downtown area, assuming you are moving your furniture. While no beach access, it would be close to work, decent apartments with beautiful fountain views ithin your price range, close to malls and evening places, quite safe and decent with car park. If you are not moving your stuff Address Hotel's furnished apartments may also make sense. Good luck.


Best part of Burj Residences are the amenities: there are 3 pools, one with full Burj Khalifa View.. Chilled during summer and heated during winter.. Open until 10:30pm.. Squash and badminton courts, golf simulation..all included with the rent.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

I would recommend Park Towers in DIFC.

It ticks all your boxes.
PM me if you need help with this building.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

RoxiRocks said:


> I would recommend Park Towers in DIFC.
> 
> It ticks all your boxes.
> PM me if you need help with this building.


Did they already solve the problem with the Park Tower that there is no way to get to the subway station from there directly? Although the subway station is only 300 meters away, I heard that one needs to walk around 2km to get to the subway station, because there is no way to get there directly. Is that like that and do they plan to do something about this? Same problem with the Index tower I guess.


----------

